
Volex TTX2000 S: Teletext Adapter for the ZX Spectrum - stevekemp
https://zxnet.co.uk/spectrum/ttx2000s/
======
craz8
Teletext was big in the UK in the 80s and into the 90s. The BBC Micro (6502
based) had an adaptor, and the BBC would broadcast downloadable software on
some of their pages for that computer

I don’t recall if that ever happened for the Spectrum (Z80 based) - but being
able to view the pages in the mid 80s was like living in the future!

Here’s more about the system
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teletext](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teletext)

~~~
stevekemp
Seems like it wasn't offered:

> “The RTF downloader is not available as CEEFAX do not have any plans to
> broadcast software for the Spectrum”.

I do recall late at night the BBC transmitted audio for spectrums, and at one
point a couple of the Spectrum magazines came with a free record with software
on it - even at the time I thought that was weird, because everybody else used
tapes.

~~~
philpem
The clincher is, a cassette tape is fairly chunky and can be ripped off the
front of the magazine and lost.

Records are comparatively thin (though quite large) and could be made as
flexible sheets which can be stapled into the magazine as a tear-out or pull-
out insert, removing the issue of them going missing.

Catch is the paper-thin ones don't last for many plays, and you need a fairly
well-adjusted record player to use them. Some recording formats are more
tolerant of speed variation than others. FSK-based ones like CUTS/Kansas City
should be fairly tolerant, pulse-timing based ones possibly less so.

~~~
benj111
I had a flexidisc record glued to the back of a pack of frosties once, I had
to carefully poke a hole in the centre.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flexi_disc](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flexi_disc)

